# Engine Size and code



## nissan_speed89 (Sep 17, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to post this so I posted it here. I got an 84' Nissan truck and im not sure what size the engine is. Can someone give me some directions on how to find this. I think it is the 2.2 but that is just a guess. I'm tryin to find this out to figure what I can do for aftermarket cause this motor is bagged. thanks for the help


----------



## JJNISSAN4X (Sep 6, 2005)

*'84 truck*

I had an '84 truck. it had the 2.4L 8 plug motor. I had a lot of fun with it. Added ACCEl Super Stock coils(2) and put in the Accel U groove plugs. Ran a 2.5in straight exhaust from the cat back(no Muffler). Found a higher pressure fuel pump (I dont remember where, and it was only like 2psi greater than stock).
Played with the timing a lot and ran premium fuel with additives until it ran right. Then blew the head gasket a few times, had one made of a flat piece of copper and had the head ground down and surfaced as far as the shop thought was possible, and a little polishing. Got an open element air cleaner housing form the jumk yard and ran a K+N. dropped it 2 inches with blocks and adjusting the torsion bars, and added air shocks in the rear to adjust for traction.
Oh yeah this was my high school truck and all my friends had musclecars and I was doing my best to keep up. At one point I was trying to blow the motor as an excuse to build a new one and found it hit valve float at about 7400rpms and it actually liked to shift at 7k and the damn thing never blew.Put in a centerforce clutch which was awesome. 
It was not the fastest around but guys who thought they had a fast car had to run me before my buddies would waste their time with them. Plus it is fun to see the look on some guys face as their V8 gets beat by a 4banger and realise their car isnt able to beat a little 4 that runs 13.40s. Some people think that their car is fast only to realise they run in the 14's.
It was fun and I really wish I had not traded it in on a Dodge Dakota that was a real dog. 
I have learned and come back to Nissan again.


----------



## nissan_speed89 (Sep 17, 2005)

JJNISSAN4X said:


> I had an '84 truck. it had the 2.4L 8 plug motor. I had a lot of fun with it. Added ACCEl Super Stock coils(2) and put in the Accel U groove plugs. Ran a 2.5in straight exhaust from the cat back(no Muffler). Found a higher pressure fuel pump (I dont remember where, and it was only like 2psi greater than stock).
> Played with the timing a lot and ran premium fuel with additives until it ran right. Then blew the head gasket a few times, had one made of a flat piece of copper and had the head ground down and surfaced as far as the shop thought was possible, and a little polishing. Got an open element air cleaner housing form the jumk yard and ran a K+N. dropped it 2 inches with blocks and adjusting the torsion bars, and added air shocks in the rear to adjust for traction.
> Oh yeah this was my high school truck and all my friends had musclecars and I was doing my best to keep up. At one point I was trying to blow the motor as an excuse to build a new one and found it hit valve float at about 7400rpms and it actually liked to shift at 7k and the damn thing never blew.Put in a centerforce clutch which was awesome.
> It was not the fastest around but guys who thought they had a fast car had to run me before my buddies would waste their time with them. Plus it is fun to see the look on some guys face as their V8 gets beat by a 4banger and realise their car isnt able to beat a little 4 that runs 13.40s. Some people think that their car is fast only to realise they run in the 14's.
> ...


Yea since i made my last post I figured out I have the 2.0 Litre 8 Plug. I decided i would drive this one as hard as i could until it blew and i would throw a 2.4 in. My god i started revving it to about 7 grand also and god does it ever fly. It has dualllys so it hooks up perfectly. And it was parked for a while and it seems the harder i drive it the faster it gets. I put 8 new iridium plugs in, high performance fuel filter. And i advanced my timing. I am really loving it. Took a supercharged thunder bird with it yesterday and that made me proud. so it doesnt matter what motor i got this thing is so much fun. glad i foudn some fellow nissan enthusiasts.


----------

